# Organizing an NYC Cubers Meetup!



## edang344 (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/events/498951056908181/

Location still undetermined, most likely in a park with tables somewhere. RSVP so I can decide where we should go!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 23, 2014)

Bryant Park is an option: http://instagram.com/p/q7tTG3wO0K/?modal=true


----------



## edang344 (Sep 23, 2014)

That looks great! Frontrunner, for sure.


----------

